# G'Day



## R.J. (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello, I am R.J. and I am new here. If you couldn't tell from the colloquialism, I am from Australia.

I used to love to write stories when I was young, and then life kind of got in the way. I ignored writing and being creative in favour of the corporate life ($), fast cars ($$) and fast women ($$$)

After a long journey, I have come full circle back to writing, and have signed up to do some short story courses at the local adult education centre to get my pen back on the paper.

This site seems to be a great place to learn technique and style, as well as meet and collaborate with other like-minded individuals.

As I get back into the swing of writing, I hope to contribute positively to this community, and enjoy my creatve gift to the fullest.

Now, if you will excuse me, I am going to go watch Kung-Fu Panda :albino:


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 16, 2008)

You know, it's really cheap of you to not invite us over the join you for Kung-Fu Panda.  There you have it--my first impression of you is tarnished already.  Shame.

Hehe, just kidding.  Welcome to WF, R.J.!


----------



## ash somers (Jul 16, 2008)

hi there R.J. and welcome to the forums


----------



## Burns the Fire (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi RJ-

3 words about writing: cheap, slow and deep. Dig in!


----------



## R.J. (Jul 16, 2008)

Tiamat10 said:


> You know, it's really cheap of you to not invite us over the join you for Kung-Fu Panda. There you have it--my first impression of you is tarnished already. Shame.
> 
> Hehe, just kidding. Welcome to WF, R.J.!


 
Had I been aware that Scandinavian females frequented the board, I would have certainly extended an invitation 

For what it's worth, 'Kung-Fu Panda' was good fun, and very well animated.


----------



## terrib (Jul 16, 2008)

welcome rj.....glad to have you.


----------



## Shinn (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi there RJ and welcome.


----------



## ozron1 (Jul 16, 2008)

G'day...another newbie from the land of Oz here. I'm trying to get back to fiction after years away from it.


----------



## R.J. (Jul 16, 2008)

ozron1 said:


> G'day...another newbie from the land of Oz here. I'm trying to get back to fiction after years away from it.


 
Greetings ozron1. Good luck with the writing mate :thumbl:


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 16, 2008)

Good to have another positive vocal character. Welcome to WF.


----------



## Nickie (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello to you, R.J., and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Zensati (Jul 18, 2008)

Fast cars! Fast Women! and Kung fu pandas! Jesus Christ!


----------



## ohdear (Jul 19, 2008)

hi there RJ
I am a fellow aussie and a fellow newbie to this forum.

what fast cars, fast women and the corporate world did to you
writing can never compensate for
but I'd recon you would have a few damn good stories from that playground
which could bring you some coin

when I did my writing diploma I vowed and declared that I would NEVER WRITE FICTION in a million years. I hated it and I SUCKED at it. Well here I am twenty years later and I am writing FICTION... go figure.
but erotic fiction...(which I cant share here with a PG rating)
but at least my poems are PG.... well MOST of them anyways. *wink*

hope you have fun


----------



## R.J. (Jul 19, 2008)

Zensati said:


> Fast cars! Fast Women! and Kung fu pandas! Jesus Christ!


 
It's a topsey-turvey world, my friend.


----------



## R.J. (Jul 19, 2008)

ohdear said:


> hi there RJ
> I am a fellow aussie and a fellow newbie to this forum.
> 
> what fast cars, fast women and the corporate world did to you
> ...


 
Hi ohdear, and welcome.

I am not too sure if anyone would pay for my stories, but might share a couple of the better ones for free one day.


----------



## ohdear (Jul 20, 2008)

I am ALL for being FREE *grin*


----------



## Sam (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, RJ.


----------



## R.J. (Jul 22, 2008)

If anyone is interested, I have contributed my first piece here:

http://www.writingforums.com/short-stories/100260-her.html

Wrote it last night in about 30-45 minutes. No real editing or revisions, just a stream of conciousness that I wanted to get down.

Not nearly as cathartic as I had hoped, but I will get there I guess...


----------

